

Tips for the First-Time Business Owner - jmonegro
http://www.entrepreneur.com/startingabusiness/youngentrepreneurscolumnistscottgerber/article203254.html

======
tptacek
You know what would be awesome? A list of tips for first-time business owners
like, "don't spend too much on lawyers for incorporation", or "don't get
ripped off on office space", or "know what kind of conversion rates to expect
with different forms of outbound promo marketing".

You know what isn't very awesome? The list that contains "know what you know"
and "focus!" and "stay healthy".

Why can't patio11 write one of these? It's bound to be better than this
article.

~~~
paulsingh
+1 for "You know what isn't very awesome? The list that contains "know what
you know" and "focus!" and "stay healthy"."

